# Engine For a Small Generator



## chopsuwe (May 13, 2011)

I've had an idea at the back of my mind for a while now and just stumbled across this site which looks like the ideal place for a project like this. 

The idea is to build a generator capable of supplying enough power to run a laptop or other small devices while out camping. It would need to be able to produce about 120 Watts of power (1/6 horse power) and run for many hours at a time. Making it run as quietly as possible would be a bonus as most campgrounds have rules against running noisy generators. I can build the electronic side of things easily enough, but am not sure what to use for the engine. 

A steam or Stirling engine running off a gas cooker or BBQ could work. Or perhaps a small engine using petrol. I only have occasional access to a lathe so the more simple the better. Any suggestions on what engine to use and where to get the plans?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 13, 2011)

chopsuwe  said:
			
		

> I've had an idea at the back of my mind for a while now and just stumbled across this site which looks like the ideal place for a project like this.
> 
> The idea is to build a generator capable of supplying enough power to run a laptop or other small devices while out camping. It would need to be able to produce about 120 Watts of power (1/6 horse power) and run for many hours at a time. Making it run as quietly as possible would be a bonus as most campgrounds have rules against running noisy generators. I can build the electronic side of things easily enough, but am not sure what to use for the engine.
> 
> A steam or Stirling engine running off a gas cooker or BBQ could work. Or perhaps a small engine using petrol. I only have occasional access to a lathe so the more simple the better. Any suggestions on what engine to use and where to get the plans?




Do you ever camp where there is running water? Stream or river? Make an electric water turbine. Just need to mount a motor in some kind of shroud and regulate the output. Safer than steam and never turns off.


----------



## bearcar1 (May 13, 2011)

During WWII the US troops used a steam engine that was manufactured by Stuart and was named "The Sirrius" to run small field generators that charged the batteries in the radios they used. It was a two cylinder affair that had a wet sump and a decent sized bore (3/4" I think) X2 and developed some serious snort. They were widely sought out by the model racing boat crowd and the originals call for high dollars when the become available. The casting sets are still available from Stuart. I do not remember now exactly what the pressure vessel arrangement was but I think it was a simple pot type boiler of moderate size as well. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## chopsuwe (May 13, 2011)

Good idea stevehuckss396. There are sometimes streams but they can be hit and miss. I'm interested in using hydro for another application though. The streams are quite small an slow moving, how much water would be required?

Bearcar1, I'll look into the Stuart. 

I came across the Webster engine. Would that be sufficient? As I understand it there isn't enough cooling to keep it running but that would just be a case of giving it a bigger engine block with more cooling fins wouldn't it?


----------

